# Solved: Using Peachtree Accounting on Windows 7



## carterlake (Dec 14, 2007)

Need some help using Peachtree on windows 7 please:

I am using Peachtree Premium Accouting 2004 , Accountants edition on my Acer laptop, running windows 7, service pack one.

Just got a Gateway with Windows 7, transferred everythng over using Easy Transfer, when I tried to install Peachtree, using the CD, I got the error message "Error accessing the system registry"

Contacted Sage and they told me my version of peachtree is not compatible with windows 7 and I need to upgrade. But I have been using the same version of Peachtree for years on my Acer laptop with windows 7 !

Anyone know a fix so I can continue to use peachtree ? 

Thanks Tech Guys !

Denise


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your old windows 7 - possible difference one is 32bit and the other 64bit 

control panel> system > will tell you on the general tab


----------



## carterlake (Dec 14, 2007)

Hello, thank you for your reply. 

Yes, I checked and they are both 64 bit. 

I was able to open the Peachtree CD on the new Lap top by choosing "opening files", then running the installation program.

My problem now is that the Peachtree on the new computer does not show my company name under the list of companies, it only shows the included practise companies as being available to open. I ran the Easy Transfer again to see if it would recognize the company now Peachtree is installed, but still no luck.

I have searched the computer for a program byt that name but there is none found.

Any idease ?

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

no sorry - hopefully another member may help


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I've never used either program, but the issue sounds simple. Copy your Peachtree Accounting files from the old computer to the new computer. The transfer program must not have picked them up. Or maybe you need to actually open them or import them on the new computer.


----------



## carterlake (Dec 14, 2007)

Another dumb question but if the computers aren't connected by a cable how do I transfer the files ?
Also, should I set up the company first on the new computer and import the data or just copy the file containing the company data ?
I know this is specific to Peachtree but if anyone is familiar with the program they may know what to do.
Thanks
Denise


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Flash drive, CD, DVD, external hard drive, etc. Any removable media.

I don't know anything about Peachtree. I would think they'd have a support site with FAQs and basic information on backing up and restoring data.


----------



## carterlake (Dec 14, 2007)

I did it the old fashioned way, copied the last back up to a CD and then restored it to the new computer and it is working fine.

Thank you for your help !


----------

